# Best place to get a T5HO??



## Jonesy (May 21, 2012)

Well looks like my T5HO fixture has bit the dust....two new bulbs a month ago and she's not working.....Who's got the best prices on these?

thanks!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

CANADIAN AQUATICS


----------



## Jonesy (May 21, 2012)

What are the pros/cons of LED? I'd assume they're cheaper to run....how do you figure out WPG with LED??

Thanks!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I mean the Odyssey T5HO's. I'm running LED's, but AquaRays, not the Beamswork ones. I don't use a WPG for anything, not even T5HO, because that rule was designed for T8's with poor reflectors.


----------



## Jonesy (May 21, 2012)

That's a good price on the odyssey....Ive been meaning to go down there....Need a 100W submersible also...And since i'd be there, may take a look at bringin home a few L66 

Thanks!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Charles doesn't have any L066 right now, you should check what stock he has. Unless you mean the juvies from Pat. Either way, I'd contact them first to make sure they have what you want/need before heading all the way down there. Have fun.


----------



## Jonesy (May 21, 2012)

For sure i'll double check.....on the site they've got a few juvies.....not gonna be able to head there for a few days anyhow....

Thanks for your help....really appreciate it!


----------

